# Le babil



## Claudio B.

Salve a tutti,

Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a trovare il termine più adatto per tradurre questa
frase:

"Se taire est n'etre plus qu'une ombre que s'ennuie;  
le babil est le charm et l'ame de la vie."
La Chaussée, La gouvernante

Nei dizionari che ho consultato la traduzione per babil è balbettare, ma a me sembra più corretto in questo contesto chiacchierare o ciarlare.

Molte grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Claudio,
"Le babil" credo che sia la parlantina, il chiacchierare tipico dei giovani bambini.


----------



## Necsus

In questo caso specifico più che _parlantina*_, che è la facilità di parola, sembrerebbe essere:
*1* (_letter. canad._) chiacchierio; cicaleccio; ciangottio.

Mentre il secondo significato a cui ti riferisci tu, Matou, credo sia:
*4* (_di bambino_) lallazione;
cioè i versi emessi dai bambini che imparano a parlare (che potrebbe essere il _balbettio_ trovato da Claudio).

* Da CNRTL: *1.* [En parlant d'une pers.] Agréable facilité de parole, bavardage amusant.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus. Spontaneamente, mi era venuta la parola "chiaccherio", poi, non potendo questa mia spontaneità essere che di seconda intenzione (poiché non madrelingua), ho verificato sul Treccani (detto per inciso, non so ancora come regolarmi nei sui confronti: rimaneggiato così, certo che è più chiaro, comunque mi sembra che ci abbia anche perso qualche sostanza) e ho cambiato.
A quest'ora, con la mente più fresca, mi sembra molto miù chiaro, "le babil" di cui si tratta qui non è altro che la semplice parola, il parlare, il dono della parola.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, Matou, 'il dono della parola', penso che tu abbia ragione.


----------

